# Slug infestation



## oli (May 13, 2010)

What's the best way to eliminate slugs from the viv??? They eat my leaves and are really nasty. I kill them on site, but am looking for a way that one of you has used to inflict a complete genoicide on these creatures. Beer is what I have heard and used outdoors opposed to pesticides, but am worried my frogs will go in the beer or something? I'm trying here any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm assuming you have frogs in your viv?

What I would suggest is to remove the frogs for an afternoon and CO2 bomb your viv. It will wipe out all the nasties in the tank, but will also decimate any microfauna population as well. 

Another solution is to put a nice piece of iceberg lettuce in the tank and remove/replace each day. At night, the slugs are attracted to the lettuce and will be found eating it every morning. Continue doing this until there are no more slugs or you can live with the amount left in the viv. 

There's always salt! 

-Matt


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you can bait them with lettuce leaves, and remove daily. Kill every one you see in your viv. 
You could CO2 bomb your viv, but that doesn't work as well as I would like. It will be a LOT of work to kill them all without a viv teardown, but I know it can be done


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Best of my knowledge, those are really your only two options. Do NOT try the beer.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Do the lettuce trap thing. Do it every day for a couple of weeks and that should do it.


----------



## oli (May 13, 2010)

ok thanks guys that sounds like a good deal, i'll bait them with lettuce and just toss it every morning. I do of course have frogs in my viv!  I just need to keep the little bastards under control so they don't eat all my plants and slime everything up. Thanks again!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Check the viv and pull / squish them at night......you are not going to have much luck in the daytime.

Fresh / refigerator cold iceburg lettuce every evening and then check and eliminate them before you go to bed or late at night.

You'll be suprised at how well you make a dent in their population that way....au' natural....


----------

